
Show HN: Domain Name Generator with similar word matching - RobKohr
https://mixmatchdomains.com/
======
RobKohr
I built this using React, websockets, and node.js. React used the branch with
hooks in it.

On the back end I am using these npm modules to find similar words: synonyms,
moby, thesaurus, an-array-of-english-words.

